# Anyone from Calgary coming to the Island?



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2022)

With @Crosche's kind assistance I managed to snag the 24" pan brake for a song. Before I commit to shipping it to Vancouver Island wondering if anyone is making a trip to the Island in the near future and would have space to bring it. It's about:32"W x 13.5" D x 16.75"T


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks like Canpar is only $135 to ship a 90lb box!


----------



## YotaBota (Mar 24, 2022)

The brake is only 90lb, I think my vise weighs that much. lol
At that rate you're under $250 delivered, well done.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> The brake is only 90lb, I think my vise weighs that much. lol
> At that rate you're under $250 delivered, well done.


I looked on the Kaka Canada site as they sell a 24" finger brake. Listed at 90 lbs shipped. The one I bought might be less, dunno.
I feel like I got a good deal as the KMS one would set me back $500 tax in.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 24, 2022)

Hey @David_R8 : that unit can bend 16 gauge stainless- been there done that.  A few mods to some of the sketchy pieces and you are good to go!!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 24, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Hey @David_R8 : that unit can bend 16 gauge stainless- been there done that.  A few mods to some of the sketchy pieces and you are good to go!!


Cool, cool. I'm excited to get it. 
Any particular weak areas of note?
I need it to make the bits to put the DRO on the South Bend!


----------



## BMW Rider (Mar 25, 2022)

If the shipping doesn't work out, you can store it in my garage for the next several years free of charge.


----------

